
AWS for beginners: Hosting Front end production on AWS - creekbit
https://www.netguru.com/codestories/aws-for-beginners-hosting-frontend-production-on-aws
======
petargyurov
There are a number of tutorials that already go over the same exact process
but this one is by far the most in-depth one. Good stuff.

I run the frontend for my company website
([https://makely.me](https://makely.me)) in the same way. It's super cheap.
It's also relatively trivial to setup a basic CI/CD pipeline. The only thing I
haven't perfected yet is the Cloudfront cache invalidations; I haven't figured
out a programmatic way to detect which things I should be invalidating based
on the changes I've pushed. I suspect there actually isn't a way to do it
because of how I bundle things at the moment.

